# tatoo oops



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am very thankful to Ashely (RunAround) for showing me how to tattoo!

Yesterday I had the help of my cousin to hold the goats as I tattooed. I had to do my herd tattoo on the boys and both ears for the girls plus sweet pea.

well we of course checked everything twice and she checked and and we BOTH missed that i put in the T and the O backwards :doh: so instead of my herd tattooed being EOTL it says ETOL :hammer: this is only on the boys though. :GAAH: 

Is there anything I can suggest to the new owners to fade the tattoo quickly so it can be redone? 

Of course I didnt' notice it till after both had ink on! I changed it for the girls so they are ok but ugh! :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Your welcome Stacey. I guess I would contact the registry they are registered with and ask them what to do. 

I actually made a mistake on one of my boys a while ago. I put my herd tattoo in the wrong ear! :doh: Thankfully he is going to be a wether, but arg! I felt so stupid. lol I contacted the AGS, but I am still waiting to hear from them on what I should do now. I tried cleaning off his ear, but I was way too good at rubbing the ink in. :GAAH:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I did the herd tattoo in one of my boys in the wrong ear,  and I simply made a note of it on my registration papers when I sent them in, and they just put them down on the registration papers "switched." So it still matches the papers even though it's in the wrong ear.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I already have their papers. I contacted AGS about my tattoo letter L being mixed up and needing to get them registered so they said send in the papers now and tattoo when you can.

Plus I don't think I could just make my herd tattoo for those two kids ETOL. But for Ashely that might be a possibility.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, would it be possible at all to re-do the tattoo in a couple weeks with a different color ink? I mean unless these boys are going to be shown it would only matter to the judges right? I know that when I got Chief he was tattooed that same day in green ink...which was all over him and me...and now over a year late it's really hard to see the RBR1 in his left ear. Was a thought though, to redo in a week or so.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i did that last year. don't worry. im sure that if the herd tattoo isn't taken they will just put what you tattooed down for their ear number..

i messed up my bucks numbers with my wethers so i had to fix both of the sets. 
they may just have you add a letter or number to the messed up tattoo if the herd abberviations are taken


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Amy said to send back in the papers with the notation that the letters were mixed up and they would see about fixing his papers. I will let the new owners know if they want to show that is what they have to do.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thaqta rigfht, you said the papers back saying there was a mistake in the tattoo, they will note on the papers that the animal was re tattooed and bothe sequences will be on the papers.
beth


----------

